
Online ambient atmosphere generator for roleplay games - lanerea
http://defonic.ovh/?role
======
petemill
Looks like a clone of noisili, down to the icons and the sound categories. Not
cool if so.

~~~
jxm262
I don't normally chime in on stuff like this but you're right it does look
alot like Noisli ([http://www.noisli.com/](http://www.noisli.com/)) I remember
when that appeared on HN a while back as well. Nothing wrong with cloning
something on your own for fun but it seems like they didn't disclaim this
anywhere?

~~~
otoburb
Evidently this app is extremely similar to Noisli, Noizio and ASoftMurmer.
Nothing unexpected, but certainly it seems that these four apps all share a
very similar design aesthetic. Would be interesting to see who was first to
the punch - presumably Noisli.

------
Shengbo
[http://tabletopaudio.com/](http://tabletopaudio.com/) 's soundpad feature
does a similar thing.

~~~
Kronopath
And this one is so much better for actual RPGs, it has sounds that are much
more relevant for your typical D&D session. No coffee shops or highway sounds,
but instead creature growls, rattling of horse-drawn carriages, and the
clanging of a blacksmith's hammer.

~~~
ygra
As a former Shadowrun player I'd rather take highway and coffee shop sounds
;-)

There are lots of systems in all kinds of settings out there, and not all of
them are medieval.

------
diminish
It uses jplayer, but doesn't work on firefox but Jplayer works -
[http://jplayer.org/](http://jplayer.org/) .. Howler.js could be also an
alternative..

Edit: most probably due to my fresh linux install lacking some codecs. thx.

~~~
patall
For me it does (without Flash or anything)

------
hartror
> Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 429 (Too Many
> Requests)

Broken for me: Chrome 50.0.2661.102 m

~~~
jbpetersen
Same here

------
foo123456
better use Noisli

~~~
ibero
i agree. in fact, it's almost an identical clone.

the only distinguishing feature is the submission title suggesting a use case
for "roleplay"

edit: link to nosli to compare: [http://www.noisli.com](http://www.noisli.com)

------
lukeholder
This looks like a clone of (the awesome) mac app Noizio
[http://noiz.io/](http://noiz.io/) even, down to the icons.

------
chekade
Some good alternatives: pluvior and hipstersound .com

~~~
haspoken
A few better alternatives, particularly since the original post mentioned
roleplaying games:

[http://tabletopaudio.com/](http://tabletopaudio.com/)

[https://mynoise.net/](https://mynoise.net/)

------
mmastrac
For some reason this plays no sound on my Mac, in either Chrome or Firefox.
Odd.

------
i_have_to_speak
Looks a lot like [http://asoftmurmur.com/](http://asoftmurmur.com/) too.

------
riffraff
not working for me, chrome, osx, ublock.

    
    
        script.js:9 Uncaught TypeError: $(...).tubular is not a function

~~~
okbake
Same here. Windows, firefox, with or without ublock. Also unrelated (or maybe
it is?), the audio downloads from soundcloud are returning a 429 Too Many
Requests now.

------
c3833174
The cat purr recording is too close, it sounds more like an helicopter

------
dnate
I was looking for some ambient fireplace music

------
atomical
It doesn't work for me on Chrome.

------
pmontra
No sound on my Android tablet.

------
irox859
"for roleplay games"

\- has no battle sounds

#fail

~~~
mhurron
\- doesn't understand the term 'ambient'

#fail

~~~
misnome
You can have ambient battle sounds - you've never watched a movie with the
sounds of an ongoing battle in the background?

(obnoxious hashtag omitted)

------
lanerea
Mostly nature sounds.

------
schappim
This pretty awesome. You can make a "ruddy mysterious" atmosphere with this!

IT Crowd Reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKPGhifKcgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKPGhifKcgU)

